# Holga 135bc - Please help!



## girlrage (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello,

I don't know anything about cameras, but I want to get my girlfriend a Holga 135bc for Christmas. There are a lot of things to choose from, though. Like, should I get her one with a built-in flash or buy the flash separately? Also, is there a difference in the photographs between photos taken with the color filters that go over the flash, than the filters that go over the lens? Which is better? And which flash would I buy, the 15b? Is that definitely compatible with all of the 35mm Holgas? 

I'm sorry if I come off as stupid, but I really am when it comes to this. I'm trying, though!


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2010)

hm, i responsed to this, wonder what happened.

anyway, holga's have limited controls so a built in flash should be fine.

call freestyle and talk to them about options for flash units as they have a large variety of holgas.

i am sure she will be happy with what ever you decide.


----------

